# Θεματολογία δικτύου > Περιοχές >  Μεταμόρφωση.....

## devout

Καλησπέρα σας

μετά από πολύχρονη υπομονή με το πρόβλημα που υπάρχει στην μεταμόρφωση, σήμερα έγινε ένα πολύ πρόχειρο scan στην ταράτσα μου και τα αποτελέσματα ήταν αρκετά θετικά όπως φαίνεται και παρακάτω. Το scan έγινε με ένα "κακοφτιαγμένο" biquad του κυρίου infl00p, μια ferimex 24db και μια atheros καρτούλα. Τα links που πιάσαμε αν και ήταν λίγο μακρινά, είναι καλά για να παίξουν σε *Α*. Απο την ταράτσα μου έχω θέα σε σχεδόν ολόκληρη τη μεταμόρφωση, μενίδι, ίλιον, μέχρι πετρούπολη φτάνω. Το θέμα είναι τι κάνουμε από δω και πέρα....

Biquad:
http://img122.imageshack.us/img122/4365 ... uadpn3.png

Ferimex:
http://img361.imageshack.us/img361/7287 ... mexpj4.png

----------


## infl00p

Η οπτική επαφή είναι καλή προς αυτές τις περιοχές που αναφέρει ο Devout, αλλά δυστυχώς ο κοντινότερος είναι 5χμ, έτσι μόνο σε 5Ghz να γίνει κάτι.

Θα του έχω έτοιμο ένα πιάτο για δοκιμές, γυρισμένο προς Καματερό ή Πετρούπολη ή Ίλιον την Τρίτη.

Φάνης


Υ.Γ Προς Devout,
Ποιόν είπες κύριο ρε...  ::

----------


## dti

Λοιπόν, ο klarabel #3725 γράφει στην καταχώρησή του στο WiND:



> Αναζήτηση 1 ΒΒ Link (...προς το παρόν).


Επίσης, ο lokatzis33 #639 έγραψε προχθές:




> Γεια σας ψαχνω link για 2 if που υπάρχουν ελεύθερα απο την περιοχή των
> Αχαρνών (Μενίδι)
> Μπορείτε να δείτε στη σελίδα μου σχετικές φωτό.


Μακάρι να βγάλετε αυτή την διαδρομή που και θα σας βάλει στο δίκτυο και θα βοηθήσει γενικώς!

----------


## devout

Εσένα είπα κύριο!! Κύριε, ε κύριε!

Λοιπόν για να κάνω μια επισκόπιση πιάσαμε:

5023 - Posidwn
3725 - klarabel
6985 - igna
639 - lok

Για να πιάνω τον poseidwn σημαίνει ότι πίανω και alexandro στον οποίον είχα κάποια στιγμή συνδεθεί πάνω του ενώ είχε ένα δοκιμαστικό if. Το θέμα είναι αν αυτά τα παιδιά μπορούν/έχουν την οικονομική δυνατότητα να σηκώσουν links προς τα εμάς για να δεί και αυτή η μαύρη τρύπα λίγο φώς...!

----------


## dti

Επικοινωνήστε κατ΄αρχή με klarabel και lokatzis33 όσο έχουν ελεύθερα interfaces και όρεξη για νέα links!

----------


## devout

Κάναμε σήμερα ένα scan με το Φάνη σε Α με πιατάκι gibertini και πιάσαμε το bb 10130-4571 και το grgs... Επειδή υπάρχουν πάρα πολλές ελπίδες να βγεί η μεταμόρφωση στο awmn γιατί καθημερινά βλέπουμε και άλλα ssid, γίνεται να γυρίσουν μερικά πιάτα προς τα εμάς για μερικές ημέρες? Υπάρχει όλη η καλή διάθεση και ο χρόνος και τα χρήματα φυσικά για να στηθεί ένας κόμβος, το θέμα εάν υπάχουν ifs για δοκιμές από τις περιοχές αυτές. Αύριο γίνεται meeting στον σύλλογο? Θα ήθελα να παρευρεθώ....

----------


## dti

> Κάναμε σήμερα ένα scan με το Φάνη σε Α με πιατάκι gibertini και πιάσαμε το bb και το grgs...


Μάλλον πιάσατε το interface του gounara κι όχι εκείνο του panick (#4571) ο οποίος είναι πολύ κοντά σας, αλλά λόγω μορφολογίας της περιοχής δεν βλέπεστε... Το κακό είναι οτι όσους πιάνετε είναι σχετικά μακριά. Πάντως σε 802.11a μπορείτε να βγάλετε link, αρκεί να το κυνηγήσετε με τους προαναφερθέντες. Σίγουρα μια επαφή με κόσμο στη λέσχη του Συλλόγου μπορεί να βοηθήσει. Η λέσχη είναι ανοιχτή κάθε Τετάρτη μετά τις 4 μ.μ.

----------


## zod

Εγώ θα έβαζα ευχαρίστως ένα νέο if για την αφεντιά σου, αλλα από όσο βλέπω στο wind είμαστε οριακά που σημαίνει ότι αν έχει και μία πολυκατοικία στη μέση, δε βλέπομαστε.

----------


## devout

Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ για το ενδιαφέρον αλλά υπάρχει ένα μικρό προβληματάκι: δεν έχω καθόλου οπτική προς Ηράκλειο. Μόνο βορειο-νοτιοδυτικά προάστεια βλέπω......

----------


## devout

Πρέπει να πω πως μέσω του koum6984 δεν υπάρχει οπτική επαφή, έχω δοκιμάσει να κάνω scan πάρα πολλές φορές λόγω πολυκατοικιών. Δεν μπορεί να γίνει κάτι, το έχουμε συζητήσει. Ο infl00p επίσης δεν τον βλέπει καθώς πρέπει να τον εμποδίζει πολυκατοικία και δυστυχώς είναι αρκετά χαμηλά. Οπότε η μόνη λύση είναι να βγούν κάποια links των 3-5 χιλιομέτρων εννοείται σε Α. Klarabel, lok, gounaras, igna, poseidwn είναι πιθανά bb. (Αγαπητέ koum δε μας θέλει.......  ::  )

----------


## ALTAiR

Δε γνωρίζω την περιοχή, αλλά μην περιορίζεστε στο scan. Υπάρχουν πιθανώς και BB που δε μπορείτε να τα σκανάρετε(λόγω μη υπάρξεως στις κεραιες τους κατι σε b) για links..

----------


## dti

Τα πράγματα είναι όπως τα λέει ο devout. Πρόκειται για μια πολύ ιδιόμορφη περιοχή. Μια ματιά στο WiND αρκεί για να δείτε την πιο μεγάλη μαύρη τρύπα σε κατοικημένη περιοχή του λεκανοπεδίου για το awmn. 
Αρκούν 2-3 μακρινά links για να 'ξυπνήσει" κι αυτή η περιοχή...

----------


## fengi1

Απο οτι ειδα στο wind πρεπει να βλεπομαστε. Και με το ματι, αν εισαι εκει που νομιζω . Εγω ειμαι 300 μετρα πανω απο τον alexandro #45

----------


## devout

Ναι fengi λογικά έχουμε οπτική επαφή. Στο scan όπως βλέπεις έπιασα τον poseidwn και στο παρελθόν είχα πάρει ip από ένα test interface του alexandros. Οπότε προς εσάς σίγουρα μπορώ να βγάλω ένα link. Εσύ fengi έχεις διαθέσιμο if?

----------


## fengi1

Εγω τωρα ετοιμαζω τον κομβο. Εχω ετοιμα 3 πιατα πανω αλλα εχω προβλημα με την μητρικη , που δεν βλεπει ολες της βασεις για της καρτες. Βλεπει μονο μια , αλλιως δεν κανει Boot . Προφανως παω για 4πλη βαση. 
Τις επομενες μερες θα δουμε τι μπορουμε να κανουμε.

----------


## caftis

Εχει βγει ενα λινκ δοκιμαστικα σε β απο τον κομβο 7384 προς τον κομβο 11478#flatland απλα δεν το εχουμε αναφερει ακομα εκει θα στηθει ενα ap και 2 λινκ σε α, μεσω wind δειτε που ειναι στην Μεταμορφωση και τα λεμε.

----------


## infl00p

Τον είχα προσέξει τον flatland, νομίζω είχα στείλει και κάποιο μήνυμα μέσω του wind.

Την ξέρω καλά την περιοχή και μόνο εάν είναι σε ψηλό κτήριο θα έχει θέα προς εδώ. Πάντως ενδιαφέρομαι για το 3ο λινκ εάν υπάρχει φυσικά προοπτική για πάνω από 2.

----------


## fengi1

Ελπιζω να παει καλα το scan σημερα  ::  . 

Εγω απο την μερια μου εχω δηλωσει ετοιμος.

----------


## devout

*infloop χρησιμοποιώντας το account του devout.*

Ξανακάναμε scan για να πιάσουμε το πιάτο του fengi.

Με τον fengi δεν κάναμε κάτι μάλλον γιατι δεν υπάρχει κάλή στόχευσή προς τα εδώ, αλλά πιάσαμε άλλα 3 AP.

#1397 Nikpet
#4119 ririco
#45-1549 Alexandros-antoniosk ( από σπόντα μάλλον)

Το AP του Igna και πάλι στην ψηλή κατηγορία 20SNR με ένα απλό biquad.

Σε 5ghz πάλι μόνο τον gounara και τον grgs

----------


## fengi1

Θα κατεβασω λιγο το πιατο σημερα να δοκιμασετε παλι.

----------


## fengi1

Μηπως υπαρχει δυνατοτητα σε εναν απ τους δυο infloop ή devout να γινει scan απο εδω σε συνεργασια με klarabel ?

----------


## devout

> Μηπως υπαρχει δυνατοτητα σε εναν απ τους δυο infloop ή devout να γινει scan απο εδω σε συνεργασια με klarabel ?


Ναι φυσικά... Θα μιλήσω με τον infl00p και θα το κανονίσουμε να σας έρθουμε...

----------


## devout

Καλησπέρα σας

με χαρά σας ανακοινώνω την omni μου που τη σήκωσα με σκοπό να scanαρει όποιος μπορεί και έχει τη διάθεση να βοηθήσει τη μεταμόρφωση...

sta 2,4 ee....
 ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## infl00p

> Καλησπέρα σας
> με χαρά σας ανακοινώνω την omni μου που τη σήκωσα με σκοπό να scanαρει όποιος μπορεί και έχει τη διάθεση να βοηθήσει τη μεταμόρφωση...


Περισσότερες λεπτομέρειες:
Channel 1
Essid: devout_3112_test_ap
AP MAC: 00:0B:6B:34:92:11

Εάν είστε σε περιοχές που βλέπουν προς Μεταμόρφωση (Νέα Φιλαδέλφεια, Καματερό, Ίλιον, Μενίδι, Πετρούπολη, Περιστέρι) κάντε ένα κόπο να κάνετε ένα scan προς εδώ. 

TIA,
Φάνης

----------


## caftis

Εγω παντος σας πιανω.

----------


## devout

> Εγω παντος σας πιανω.


Θα σε ενδιέφερε ένα link μαζί μου? Έχω ήδη μιλήσει και με klarabel και κανονίζουμε για δοκιμές μέσα στη μέρα αφού πιάνω το ap του...

----------


## caftis

Μεσα κανενα προβλημα κανε ενα scan και κεντραρε στο λινκ awmn-7384-lampros ειναι σε β και κοιταει προς την πλευρα σου και πες μου.

----------


## devout

Γιουπιιιιιιιιι! Με ένα πολύ πρόχειρο scan σε πιάνω caftis! Να πάω να αγοράσω τον 4πλο και τις CM9?  ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## fengi1

> Γιουπιιιιιιιιι! Με ένα πολύ πρόχειρο scan σε πιάνω caftis! Να πάω να αγοράσω τον 4πλο και τις CM9?


Καλα ακομα εδω εισαι ?  ::  
2 CM9 γιατι σιγουρα αφου πιανεις #45 πιανεις και μενα  ::

----------


## devout

Είδα την πανοραμική σου fengi και τα πράγματα δεν είναι καλά. Μας κρύβει μια μεγάλη πολυκατοικία που έχεις δίπλα στο σπίτι σου... Άσε που δεν σε πιάνω στα scans και έχω απογοητευτεί....  ::

----------


## dti

Πιθανότατα πρέπει να υπάρχει δυνατότητα για link προς το Ίλιον (δίπλα από τον κόμβο του nikpet). Δείτε εδώ: 
http://www.awmn.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=435490#435490

----------


## devout

Καλησπέρα σας
έλειπα για 4 μέρες και τώρα που γύρισα διαπίστωσα οτι για κάποιο λόγο το ap μου είχε κολλήσει. Οπότε όποιοι δοκίμαζαν να κάνουν κάποια scans το σ/κ παρακαλούνται να επαναλάβουν από αύριο το μεσημεράκι!

Μέσα στη βδομάδα θα πάρω και κάποιο εξοπλισμό ακόμα για να γίνουν τα links και θα προσπαθίσω να επικοινωνήσω και με τον nickpet...

Dti εάν το παλικάρι στο Ιλιον το πιάνουμε με χαρά να κάνουμε τις όποιες δοκιμές...

----------


## devout

Καλησπέρα

το AP μου είναι κάτω γιατί τώρα στήνω το ταρατσοpc και ετοιμάζομαι για τα links με caftis και klarabel...
Υπάρχει κανείς με ποτηροτρύπανο να ανοίξω 1-2 τρυπίτσες? Plz plz plz!

(Με ταλαιπωρεί το κουτάκι μου. Θέλετε να ποστάρω καμια φωτό για help? Λέμε τώρα...)

----------


## devout

Καλησπέρα σας

υπάρχει κάποιος που θα μπορούσε να έρθει σπίτι μου για βοήθεια στο στήσιμο των πιάτων? 
Ο ιστός είναι έτοιμος, αλλά δεν ξέρω τπτ από στόχευση κτλ...

----------


## Daemon

Καλησπέρα και από μένα, υπάρχει μήπως κάποιος που θα μπορούσε να με βοηθήσει με τον εξοπλισμό για scan...μένω από δίπλα στην Φιλαδέλφεια και δεν βλέπω πολύ προθυμία για βοήθεια από τους λοιπούς του forum...μήπως τουλάχιστον κανένας που είναι κοντά μου?

----------


## spyros_28

> Καλησπέρα και από μένα, υπάρχει μήπως κάποιος που θα μπορούσε να με βοηθήσει με τον εξοπλισμό για scan...μένω από δίπλα στην Φιλαδέλφεια και δεν βλέπω πολύ προθυμία για βοήθεια από τους λοιπούς του forum...μήπως τουλάχιστον κανένας που είναι κοντά μου?


Γεια σου Σατανα. Μπουχαχαχαχα. 

Τι διαθετεις γενικα η δεν διαθετεις απολυτως τιποτα?

----------


## Daemon

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από Daemon
> 
> Καλησπέρα και από μένα, υπάρχει μήπως κάποιος που θα μπορούσε να με βοηθήσει με τον εξοπλισμό για scan...μένω από δίπλα στην Φιλαδέλφεια και δεν βλέπω πολύ προθυμία για βοήθεια από τους λοιπούς του forum...μήπως τουλάχιστον κανένας που είναι κοντά μου?
> 
> 
> Γεια σου Σατανα. Μπουχαχαχαχα. 
> 
> Τι διαθετεις γενικα η δεν διαθετεις απολυτως τιποτα?


Ακριβώς τίποτα....βρίσκομαι σε δύσκολο σημείο και φοβάμαι να αγοράσω εξοπλισμό που θα μου πάει χαμένος...anyway, προσφέρθηκε τελικά ένα παιδί που μένει κοντά σε μένα, σε περίπτωση που ξαναχρειαστώ βοήθεια θα ξαναεπικοινωνήσω...thanks!

----------


## devout

Καλημέρα σας!

με χαρά σας ανακοινώνω την πρώτη επιτυχή σύνδεση της μεταμόρφωσης στο awmn!!
(link σε Α με -55)

Τα ευχαριστήρια μου στον Predator που με "εξυπηρετεί" και στον infloop για τις γνώσεις του στο routing  ::   ::  
Και τον mr. Gfan  ::  


Βαγγέλης.

----------


## JB172

Καλωσόρισες  ::

----------

